# Second class to race at HIRCR?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have an M18 and a Scalpel. I really dont feel like messing with the Scalpel. As far as the M18 goes, its the non pro version but I have it really tricked out with Motek and all so it doesnt behove me to buy another kit just to get wheels. If I could find the upgrade thing, I might consider running the M18 again. Either way I still have to buy another motor and speedo.

Truth is, Im an offroader and I have a proposal. Offroad is picking up really well and I would like to run another class, like truck maybe! But in order to pull that off we would have to seperate the buggys and the trucks. I really like the M18s, but the difference between the two cars I have is like night and day. Just when I get used to one car, now I have to drive the other and I fear itll hurt my driving.

And no, I dont want an 18R so dont nobody suggest it! 

Most likely its fix up the M18 or get the RC18T since I allready have plenty of extra parts. Id rather get the truck. And race the second class at a reduced rate! :slimer:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i really dont see the need to. i mean they are almost the exact same thing with just different wheels and a body


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there really a difference between buggy and truck when it comes to 1/18's? For Associated's it's the same car with a different body.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the only reason i would see the need is if people started coming out with vendetta buggies. but i mean kinda the whole point of running 2 different classes is a difference between the two


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Would be kind of redundant wouldnt it? The reason I was thinking of another RC18 was because I allready have alot extra parts. I dont want a Vendetta. Its just not me. Maybe the Losi MiniT?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Gary, If you decide to run a different brand let me know. I will take the 18T parts off your hands 

I wouldnt go for the mini T. They are simply wimply lol

I am thinking about one of the scapels. Those cars look awesome.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats the only reason i see splitting up the offfroad classes is if we get more mini-t's coming out.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

That seems a more reasonable approach, at least there is the difference of 2 wheel vs 4 wheel drive


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok I have to ask...why not an R?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Ok I have to ask...why not an R?


I really dont know! I guess its the looks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gkcontra said:


> That seems a more reasonable approach, at least there is the difference of 2 wheel vs 4 wheel drive


Good point Greg!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I really dont know! I guess its the looks.


i think they look cool!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks pretty cool to me too. I can't wait to get one of these new bodies


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i personally like the rally bodies better. i would run mine on the offroad.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Looks pretty cool to me too. I can't wait to get one of these new bodies


That does look good! Kind of looks like a M18 though.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

IMO i think we should run the 18r's more like a rally class. use the smaller jumps we have and make them use the wall


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

They don't handle the wall well at all nik......some small little jumps would be cool and easy to insert under the RCP.

I too am patiently waiting for that body Guff!

I can't believe how terrible I was driving yesterday in that car! I think my tires had a coat of dust on them, cause they were just sliding everywhere! Do you clean your tires off between heats guff? On-road stuff is still all so new to me.....I'm having to learn a new set of driving rules


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, but i still think that small jumps would make the 18r class that much more challenging, interesting, and most of all, fun. i would even be more tempted to buy an 18r if we did that. i would build jumps for it too


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> They don't handle the wall well at all nik......some small little jumps would be cool and easy to insert under the RCP.
> 
> I too am patiently waiting for that body Guff!
> 
> I can't believe how terrible I was driving yesterday in that car! I think my tires had a coat of dust on them, cause they were just sliding everywhere! Do you clean your tires off between heats guff? On-road stuff is still all so new to me.....I'm having to learn a new set of driving rules


No I don't do anything Courtney. The track had gotten pretty slick for the main.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think its the fact that the 18r tires are pretty much slicks. i didnt get much traction at all with my slicks on my truck, but when donnie let me borrow his pin tires i had a whole lot more traction


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what do yall think about cutting some 1/2" or 3/4" pvc in half and putting it under the RCP for the 18r's?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Gary said:


> That does look good! Kind of looks like a M18 though.


Looks like my Micro rs4, I am just waiting for the niteline to paint another one'


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> what do yall think about cutting some 1/2" or 3/4" pvc in half and putting it under the RCP for the 18r's?


Wrong thread!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

which thread???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gkcontra said:


> Looks like my Micro rs4, I am just waiting for the niteline to paint another one'


Just pulled my M18 down to look it over and I think Ill just fix it up. I just ordered another tekin 5.4kv. I need some tires and a body yet.

I like that paint job!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

are the micro rs4's competitive against the m18's?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Gary, Who are you ordering the tekins from?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Gary, Who are you ordering the tekins from?


I got the first one from theToyz but I see they are sold out. It took me awhile to find another one but I found it on EBay here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290139039932


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> are the micro rs4's competitive against the m18's?


Nope. The M18 is alot better of a car.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

So the 5400 would be more suitable than the 6800? I am still tossed up between the tekin and the quark/hacker combo. I need to order one or the other tonight so I can have it here this week.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> So the 5400 would be more suitable than the 6800? I am still tossed up between the tekin and the quark/hacker combo. I need to order one or the other tonight so I can have it here this week.


i wish i had the luxury of doing that, but i have to sell something to buy something else!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> So the 5400 would be more suitable than the 6800? I am still tossed up between the tekin and the quark/hacker combo. I need to order one or the other tonight so I can have it here this week.


I was doing wheelies with the 5400. Thats more than enough power.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> i wish i had the luxury of doing that, but i have to sell something to buy something else!!


I hate to sound like a preacher, but its all about having a good job. And that means doing well in school!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup. im probly going to be getting a job in the next few months


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh me oh my.....Gary, Whats a guy to do. Please PM me your number sir. I need counseling


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

gary if the 5400 was too much power do you reccomend the 4200?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> gary if the 5400 was too much power do you reccomend the 4200?


PM sent Donnie.

Nick. I dont know! I know very little about BLs. I didnt want to take a chance of being underpowered but I allways have the option of turning down a hot motor.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> PM sent Donnie.
> 
> Nick. I dont know! I know very little about BLs. I didnt want to take a chance of being underpowered but I allways have the option of turning down a hot motor.


Gary, I had the 4200. Still too much power. It was a lot smoother than the 8000!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll be ordering the Quark 33 Amp Pro Car from Bishop Power Products (not the Quark 33 Amp Universal that Amain Hobbies sells) along with a Hacker E30-13L from Aero Model. That should be more than enough power for me. Dang Tekin is coming back with a vengence!!! They are producing some darn good products, I think I am going to purchase one of there Mini Battery Doctor.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Gary, I had the 4200. Still too much power. It was a lot smoother than the 8000!


LMAO!

When it comes to too much power, you know what that is bro!  Lets dig out those 8x4s! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> I'll be ordering the Quark 33 Amp Pro Car from Bishop Power Products (not the Quark 33 Amp Universal that Amain Hobbies sells) along with a Hacker E30-13L from Aero Model. That should be more than enough power for me. Dang Tekin is coming back with a vengence!!! They are producing some darn good products, I think I am going to purchase one of there Mini Battery Doctor.


Lets get racing again bro!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary- what happened to the Mustang body? I looked sharp!

My 18B should be here sometime this week, hopefully in time for me to get it built to run at MnM next weekend. I'll throw the Mamba 8k in it and see what it does.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> Lets get racing again bro!


The RC18T will be here around thursday, the ESC, motor, & batteries should be here around the 7th. My throttle finger is twitching, its ready to pull some trigger. I first thought about going brushed, but I really don'twant to mess around with the motor maintence. I want something that is ready to run whenever I want it to. So brushless it is....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Donnie, my 5400 Tekin geared 15/55 runs just like my XXX-4 w a 10 x 1 in it. How much power do you need? I love the Tekin. Loyd, Cristian told Ron that the Quark/Hacker combo is very good, I don't think you went wrong there either.

Man, I'd love to race my Mini-T at Trey's. They're completely different than the Dettas and RC18's. Who else has one they want to race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just snagged a tekin 5.4 set up on ebay last night.........so maybe that'll help me a little.

Chris, is your tekin's throttle control pretty proportional to your trigger?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

My son has a mini t , and I'll get one if we want to do that.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, you need to set the EPA all the way open on the throttle before you program it, then it has real good sensitivity right off neutral and is controllable at low speeds. After you program, you'll probably need to dial some brake in on your radio. After that you can use the on-board programming to tailor it how you want.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

So set my throttle and brake EPA's at 120% before calibrating it to my radio? I've been setting them at 100%.

Did you do this with the mamba too?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

on my mamba ive noticed the brake is not controllable. its either no brakes or all brakes


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Set throttle to whatever the max is on your radio. Set the brake after you program, b/c if you set it before then you don't have any way to dial in more brake. It works with the Mamba too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.....wonder if this could be my issue with the mamba coming on so abrupt?

Donnie, you reading this?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think Donnie tried that already. He may have other issues with his Mamba. But I programmed Alyssa's that way and it's very smooth, very controllable.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im gonna have to try this as well. mine comes on really abrupt as well. more so on braking then throttle as my brake is literally a switch


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The mamba is headed to its new owner. The Tekin 6800 is on it's way


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

why 6800? why not 5400?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Cause the 6800 was only $10 more. I figured I would get prepared for the offroad track at m&m when it's done. Plus I can just dial it down.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok. makes sense


----------

